# fuente regulable de 0 a 5 V y 1 A



## boicot (Nov 10, 2009)

hola la verda soy nuevo en esto y les pido ayuda para relaizar una fuente regulable de voltage  de 0 a 5 V y regulable tambien en la corriente de 0 a 1 amper. Es un proyecto de la escuela y la verdad aunque tengo la idea de como hacerlo no se muy bien. Espero que me puedan ayudar y gracias


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 10, 2009)

tenes que usar el lm 317 como regulador de voltaje y amperaje echale un vistazo a esto http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/8619/NSC/LM317.html notaara tener 5v en la entrada debes usar el regulador 7805 de 5v el transformador debe ser por lo menos 3v mas grande que el voltaje a regular osea con 9 v va bien https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/
el adjunto es del regulador de voltaje 

saludos.


----------



## boicot (Nov 11, 2009)

gracias ya estoy checando al información que me enviaste
Si tengo alguna duda espero me puedas ayudar


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola.
Asi puedes obtener 0V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

